# beware the paris airport



## materbona (May 23, 2012)

I lost the area for this thread but I lost probably $300 in addi circular lace needles, tiny Gingher's etc. I had flown and knitted throughout France....United was willing to let me mail it all to myself but when they found I was on us air, not United, down the chute it all went. The flight attendants gave me 2 free bottles of real champagne to tuck in my luggage but I was still crying over my sopplies......how about crochet? Is that allowed at all?


----------



## mavisb (Apr 18, 2011)

I am so sorry that you lost your addi circulars and tin Gingher's etc. That is just so unfair. Two bottles of real champagne does not make up for your loss.


----------



## Aggie May (Aug 28, 2011)

materbona said:


> I lost the area for this thread but I lost probably $300 in addi circular lace needles, tiny Gingher's etc. I had flown and knitted throughout France....United was willing to let me mail it all to myself but when they found I was on us air, not United, down the chute it all went. The flight attendants gave me 2 free bottles of real champagne to tuck in my luggage but I was still crying over my sopplies......how about crochet? Is that allowed at all?


I flew in and out of Charles de Gaulle airport in 2011 and had no problem with knitting needles or crochet hooks.
I was careful not to take my favourites but they did not even ask if I had either in my carry on luggage.
Could you not have put your needles into your check in luggage or had that already gone?
I very recently flew to Australia and also had no problems there either but once again, I only took a plastic crochet hook because it was a short flight so I only had less than 3 hours flying.

Maybe your household insurance policy will help recover your loss.

Good luck.
Colleen


----------



## Frannyward (Mar 22, 2012)

Two bottles of champagne certainly does not make up for what you lost. I feel so sad for you.


----------



## zammits (Sep 14, 2012)

this is so unfair always the innocent are to pay for the real threats,if security is so by the book for everyone there would have never been any accidents,once they almost stripped me nuude in heathrow airport just because of toy car for my 4 yr old son who was with me seeing the scene,and i told them it was only my son's toy but still. . . .


----------



## TinaOR (May 22, 2011)

You poor thing. It is a real shame airlines don't like knitting needles on planes. We so look forward to hours of uninterrupted crafting time but it just isn't allowed. I know it's not the same, but last year I flew from Amsterdam to London with just hand luggage. I had purchased some special spread for toast, not opened it, considered it 'food' not a 'liquid' but still had that taken from me. I said I would taste it in front of them, prove it was ok, but they just said I could eat as much as I liked in front of them but I still couldn't take it on board. Grrrr


----------



## Rosy B (Mar 16, 2012)

So sorry that you had your needles confiscated, stolen more like. 

How ironic that they should reimburse you with alcohol. I have heard of many incidents where flights have been disrupted or even diverted because of drunk passengers and even the crew, yet I have never ever heard of a knitting related incident on any airline.


----------



## SueLD (Jun 22, 2012)

I think this is terrible! You know some one took your needles home. Airport workers are getting a lot of our 'stuff' like this.


----------



## rmrod53 (Jan 23, 2011)

I have checked with several airlines and they have all said that bamboo knitting needles are okay. I only fly Delta and they have never given me any problems with my bamboo circs. I don't take metal on just to be on the safe side. I recently read that Denise needles are okay on most airlines because they are resin, I personnally don't care for them even though I have a set, but you can take them on most airlines from all I've read.


----------



## 44gram (Dec 10, 2011)

Oh I am so sorry for your sad experience which is why I'm leaving my Harmony at home and taking bamboo. Just in case.


----------



## mirl56 (Dec 20, 2011)

Oh my, that is painful! 

I've heard horror stories during international flights before.


----------



## prairiemoon (Nov 15, 2011)

I only fly with needles it won't break my heart (or bank account) to lose for that very reason. You never know what the security people will do and you have no recourse. It is so sad that you lost your needles that way. Thank you for sharing your story. Hopefully it will serve as a cautionary tale for the rest of us.


----------



## fabknitter66 (Apr 15, 2012)

I'm so sorry to hear about your experience....I really do feel for you...as a frequent flyer myself, I know it can be so frustrating when you take items in your hand luggage which you feel is ok to carry through..only to have your items that you have spent a lot of money on, taken away from you, with no due respect or consideration. Always the innocent who suffer.

Also are they really throwing the confiscated items away in the bin...I do not think so, they will take the confiscated items home with them. 

I call it blatant robbery!!!

Try and see if your home insurance will cover the lost of your treasured knitting items.

I'm crying with you 
Fabknitter66

:-( :-( :-( :-( :-(


----------



## Oakley (Mar 22, 2011)

If you have travel insurance would that cover your loss?


----------



## courier770 (Jan 29, 2011)

The final say so on any item carried onto an aircraft is up to the flight crew. I've said this many times. No matter what the airport, the security they use or the airline involved it is ALWAYS up to the flight crew regarding carry on items.

Always assume that what what you have may be prohibited and only carry items you can afford to lose - everything else should go into checked luggage.


----------



## kentish lady (Jun 10, 2011)

when l travel any where on planes l don't take my best needles 
they are packed in the the suitcase in the hull only take cheap ones in hand luggage just in case they do take them, but so far from Canada to UK , Canada to USA had no trouble with them being taken ,sorry for your loss of you good needles but they should have taken taken them and given back after the flight or mail back your self ,otherwise someone is going to have them and take them home no doubt.


----------



## courier770 (Jan 29, 2011)

I seriously doubt a member of the flight crew "took home" the needles. More than likely they were discarded, please look at what flight crew members make...stealing from passengers can get them fired from very high paying positions, not worth the risk.

Mailing items back home to yourself is really not a viable option. Mail boxes were long ago removed from passenger areas of airports for safety reasons (too easy to drop an explosive device into).

Put your knitting on an inexpensive pair of needles, install a life line. In the event that your needles are deemed contraband, pull the work off the needles (discard the needles), tie up the ends of the life line and carry your good needles in your checked baggage.

Many have said to check the "website" before leaving on your trip..what was allowed 2 minutes ago may be banned due to a rise in threat level - not something that can ever be predicted. 

Flight crews always have had and always will have the final say so. Flights have turned around and returned to the departure airport, landed at unscheduled airports, etc. because of strange behavior by a passenger. The crew is ALWAYS in charge..as it should be.


----------



## SueLD (Jun 22, 2012)

courier770 said:


> The final say so on any item carried onto an aircraft is up to the flight crew. I've said this many times. No matter what the airport, the security they use or the airline involved it is ALWAYS up to the flight crew regarding carry on items.
> 
> Always assume that what what you have may be prohibited and only carry items you can afford to lose - everything else should go into checked luggage.


Absolutely the best way to deal with this...think before you load up that which could possibly be taken away. Probably has happened to most and you bet the airport workers go through what they want. One of their benefits I guess. Well, you don't have to pay them with your stuff. I always carry magazines and/or crossword puzzles.


----------



## courier770 (Jan 29, 2011)

Why would you assume that people would risk their jobs to steal? Have you looked at the unemployment figures lately?

That's pretty insulting.


----------



## SueLD (Jun 22, 2012)

courier770 said:


> Why would you assume that people would risk their jobs to steal? Have you looked at the unemployment figures lately?
> 
> That's pretty insulting.


Husband traveled all the time in states and other countries. He talked with airport workers...ya, they take it home. The more that is taken the less the airport has to dump or truck to good will. Do you really think today the way some folks are - that they are not taking this stuff? I used to be appalled and naive about this stuff...still will sometimes...I just don't want to believe it. But it's true.


----------



## coolmoves (Mar 27, 2011)

So sorry you encountered this bad situation...


----------



## lindakaren12 (Dec 16, 2011)

Avoid United. I've never had a problem and fly all over.


----------



## cbjlinda (May 25, 2011)

I never ever take my good needles with me when I travel that way if anything does happen I have not lost a lot.


materbona said:


> I lost the area for this thread but I lost probably $300 in addi circular lace needles, tiny Gingher's etc. I had flown and knitted throughout France....United was willing to let me mail it all to myself but when they found I was on us air, not United, down the chute it all went. The flight attendants gave me 2 free bottles of real champagne to tuck in my luggage but I was still crying over my sopplies......how about crochet? Is that allowed at all?


----------



## elsiemarley (Jul 27, 2012)

Dare say there is a 'black market' for these confiscated items. How sad! Another example of how 'security' has gotten out of hand. 

Take Joy,


----------



## nlbknitter (Aug 3, 2012)

I once had one of those miniature utility tools confiscated at security at some airport. My fault as I forgot to pack it away. I decided to replace it by going on eBay. Oh my, the thousands that were available on eBay!!!

You better believe your needles were not discarded!


----------



## flohel (Jan 24, 2011)

I am sorry you lost your needles. I understand you are upset but I would rather loose needles than my life. There are a lot of BAD people out there so I under there has to be a universal standard. I have always been informed when inquiring that knitting needles were not allowed on a flight.


----------



## cbjlinda (May 25, 2011)

I agree " but you would think that if she carried a self addressed envelope they would take it and mail them back to her.


flohel said:


> I am sorry you lost your needles. I understand you are upset but I would rather loose needles than my life. There are a lot of BAD people out there so I under there has to be a universal standard. I have always been informed when inquiring that knitting needles were not allowed on a flight.


----------



## silvercharms (Mar 29, 2011)

fabknitter66 said:


> I'm so sorry to hear about your experience....I really do feel for you...as a frequent flyer myself, I know it can be so frustrating when you take items in your hand luggage which you feel is ok to carry through..only to have your items that you have spent a lot of money on, taken away from you, with no due respect or consideration. Always the innocent who suffer.
> 
> Also are they really throwing the confiscated items away in the bin...I do not think so, they will take the confiscated items home with them.
> 
> ...


I often find in charity shops scissors which have been confiscated at our airports; I hope that is where most of such items go...?


----------



## Junelouise (Apr 29, 2011)

fabknitter66 said:


> I'm so sorry to hear about your experience....I really do feel for you...as a frequent flyer myself, I know it can be so frustrating when you take items in your hand luggage which you feel is ok to carry through..only to have your items that you have spent a lot of money on, taken away from you, with no due respect or consideration. Always the innocent who suffer.
> 
> Also are they really throwing the confiscated items away in the bin...I do not think so, they will take the confiscated items home with them.
> 
> ...


Yeah, I am sure someone took home the bottle of Scotch my daughter had confiscated at Heathrow because the duty free shop in Glasgow forgot to put it in a duty free bag!

June


----------



## Chezl (Mar 12, 2012)

courier770 said:


> Why would you assume that people would risk their jobs to steal? Have you looked at the unemployment figures lately?
> 
> That's pretty insulting.


Saw a report the other day when a number of laptops or ipads were deliberately left at airports clearly labelled with owner's name and contact number. All were returned but one which an airport employee had taken home. There was GPS installed inside which was monitored. The employee kept the item for a week and then when confronted, denied that it was in his house. When informed that it had been tracked to his house, the employee then blamed his wife for taking it. Of course he lost his job because they are definately not allowed to steal.


----------



## Lakenana (Aug 26, 2012)

WOW! I'm flying to Paris in a week, so interested in what I can take as carry on. As a new knitter, I have only invested in bamboo circulars, and plan on taking something to knit for the flight time and river cruise. Flying Delta so maybe not a problem. Sorry to hear about your loss, not only in money but for the enjoyment of knitting while in flight to help pass the time.


----------



## Junelouise (Apr 29, 2011)

Lakenana said:


> WOW! I'm flying to Paris in a week, so interested in what I can take as carry on. As a new knitter, I have only invested in bamboo circulars, and plan on taking something to knit for the flight time and river cruise. Flying Delta so maybe not a problem. Sorry to hear about your loss, not only in money but for the enjoyment of knitting while in flight to help pass the time.


When we flew to Scotland in June, I asked my travel agent if I could take knitting needles and she said NO..not on international flights.

June


----------



## Georgiesmom (May 15, 2012)

A few years ago my daughter was flying on Delta. She's a licensed cosmetologist (beautician) & had her extremely-tiny-small professional
cutical scissors, less than 3 inches long that she'd forgotten to pack in her checked luggage - she'd left them in her carry-on purse - at the security they took them away from her. She told security she needed them for her job..........Sorry lady...you can't keep them----& there was no way she could mail them home...so off they went to that big "terrorist store" in the sky.


----------



## tayana (Mar 13, 2012)

I'm sorry,but I don't understand why so many of you insist on knitting on the plane.Knitting needles migtt be considered dangerous.Seats are too close and narrow,and I am sure that people next to me don,t like me waving my needles in front of their noses.


----------



## AmyClaire (Jun 3, 2011)

So sorry to hear of your loss!

This usually happens flying INTO the USA. Countries don't want to be implicated if someone snatches your needles and goes ape****. Just last week Tahiti took tiny scissors from a honeymooner I know, and made her sign a statement that the scissors and her needles, which she barely got to keep, were dangerous items.


----------



## nlbknitter (Aug 3, 2012)

tayana said:


> I'm sorry,but I don't understand why so many of you insist on knitting on the plane.Knitting needles migtt be considered dangerous.Seats are too close and narrow,and I am sure that people next to me don,t like me waving my needles in front of their noses.


Well at that rate pens and pencils are hazards, neckties and belts can be used to garrot people etc, etc, etc. Before long we'll have to fly in hospital gowns. True, I wouldn't want to sit next to a large person wielding 10 needles, but a small project on circs should not bother anyone.


----------



## Georgiesmom (May 15, 2012)

I've got a better 1 for you.....my mother died & I was flying her body home in a casket from Tennessee to Los Angeles to bury her next to & with my father. Airline rules were I had to fly on the same plane as my Mom's body. I had a small kind-of "safety" purse approximately 4 inches by 5 inches that I'd affixed under my blouse to my bra with a tiny - approximately 1 inch long safety pin. Sure enough when I went through security I "beeped". I got "wanded" & beeped again & security nazi asked me what was beeping. I told him it was a safety pin. He told me to remove it right there in front of God & all the passengers. I told him there was no way logistically I could possibly unpin & remove it from under my clothing...so I was escorted into a "security" room by 2 female security nazis & promptly told to COMPLETELY strip - remove all my clothing down to my waist. I did & stood there completely naked from the waist up with my old 74 year old boobs hanging down almost to my waist while the 2 women went through every single thing I had in my little security purse. I'd put some paper money in it & they counted every single paper bill I had..I also had a credit card...they examined it & I had my driver's license in it. This was before you had to show your driver's license at security. One of the women asked me "Do you always travel with your license in your bra?" I replied "Yes mam I most certainly do". I stood there with tears still in my eyes & thought to myself "You're not going to see me cry". I then proceeded to tell them "You ladies might like to know my mother's body is in her casket on the plane waiting on me to fly her home so I can bury her with my daddy". Needless to say it was not a happy lady who finally was allowed to get dressed & fly mommy home to daddy. So be forewarned & think ahead - REALLY ahead before you attempt to fly the friendly skies.


----------



## nlbknitter (Aug 3, 2012)

Georgiesmom said:


> I've got a better 1 for you.....my mother died & I was flying her body home in a casket from Tennessee to Los Angeles to bury her next to & with my father. Airline rules were I had to fly on the same plane as my Mom's body. I had a small kind-of "safety" purse approximately 4 inches by 5 inches that I'd affixed under my blouse to my bra with a tiny - approximately 1 inch long safety pin. Sure enough when I went through security I "beeped". I got "wanded" & beeped again & security nazi asked me what was beeping. I told him it was a safety pin. He told me to remove it right there in front of God & all the passengers. I told him there was no way logistically I could possibly unpin & remove it from under my clothing...so I was escorted into a "security" room by 2 female security nazis & promptly told to COMPLETELY strip - remove all my clothing down to my waist. I did & stood there completely naked from the waist up with my old 74 year old boobs hanging down almost to my waist while the 2 women went through every single thing I had in my little security purse. I'd put some paper money in it & they counted every single paper bill I had..I also had a credit card...they examined it & I had my driver's license in it. This was before you had to show your driver's license at security. One of the women asked me "Do you always travel with your license in your bra?" I replied "Yes mam I most certainly do". I stood there with tears still in my eyes & thought to myself "You're not going to see me cry". I then proceeded to tell them "You ladies might like to know my mother's body is in her casket on the plane waiting on me to fly her home so I can bury her with my daddy". Needless to say it was not a happy lady who finally was allowed to get dressed & fly mommy home to daddy. So be forewarned & think ahead - REALLY ahead before you attempt to fly the friendly skies.


I think it's quite clear, the terrorists have won! I also think that the TSA at smaller airports are more like Barney Fifes than at the bigger airports. And before anyone jumps all over me for that small airport crack, Knoxville TN was home for 26 years so I know whereof I speak!


----------



## courier770 (Jan 29, 2011)

I don't believe that items are confiscated or banned for the purpose of airport employees obtaining those items. If they have been discarded by security, and they choose to dig through the trash for items that's a different story.

Mailing items home to yourself sounds like a good idea however mailboxes have long been removed from public access areas of airports for security reasons (too easy to put an explosive device in one).

It's not up to the individual airline to say what can or cannot be permitted on flights actually. It's up to security and/or the flight crew.

In the US, TSA is our security agency at our airports but final say so always falls to the flight crew. Items that are allowed/disallowed can change in an instant due to a change in threat levels.

These regulations don't exist to make our lives more difficult, they exist for the safety of the public. It's not knitters who are the threat, it's what someone else could do with those items if they took them away from you and were bent on causing harm to others.

This particular confiscation, of some very pricy needles, could have been avoided. Too many people keep saying you can fly anywhere with knitting needles and that just isn't true. While you can MOST of the time, there are times and places when you cannot.

Being proactive and assuming that the worst will happen is the best course of action. Don't travel with anything you fear losing or cannot afford to replace. Have a "plan B".

Why is it necessary to call people names who are just doing their jobs? Nazi's? Barney Fife's? These people are required to check every passenger, it's not a personal attack - just their job. Setting off a metal detector with something concealed in your underclothes is cause for concern by security. They have no idea if it's a safety pin or a knife!


----------



## Georgiesmom (May 15, 2012)

nlbknitter said:


> Georgiesmom said:
> 
> 
> > I've got a better 1 for you.....my mother died & I was flying her body home in a casket from Tennessee to Los Angeles to bury her next to & with my father. Airline rules were I had to fly on the same plane as my Mom's body. I had a small kind-of "safety" purse approximately 4 inches by 5 inches that I'd affixed under my blouse to my bra with a tiny - approximately 1 inch long safety pin. Sure enough when I went through security I "beeped". I got "wanded" & beeped again & security nazi asked me what was beeping. I told him it was a safety pin. He told me to remove it right there in front of God & all the passengers. I told him there was no way logistically I could possibly unpin & remove it from under my clothing...so I was escorted into a "security" room by 2 female security nazis & promptly told to COMPLETELY strip - remove all my clothing down to my waist. I did & stood there completely naked from the waist up with my old 74 year old boobs hanging down almost to my waist while the 2 women went through every single thing I had in my little security purse. I'd put some paper money in it & they counted every single paper bill I had..I also had a credit card...they examined it & I had my driver's license in it. This was before you had to show your driver's license at security. One of the women asked me "Do you always travel with your license in your bra?" I replied "Yes mam I most certainly do". I stood there with tears still in my eyes & thought to myself "You're not going to see me cry". I then proceeded to tell them "You ladies might like to know my mother's body is in her casket on the plane waiting on me to fly her home so I can bury her with my daddy". Needless to say it was not a happy lady who finally was allowed to get dressed & fly mommy home to daddy. So be forewarned & think ahead - REALLY ahead before you attempt to fly the friendly skies.
> ...


My strip search was at the Knoxville, Tennessee airport.


----------



## jayniet (Nov 24, 2011)

I am sorry you had to lose your expensive needles, Materbona. I was one of the lucky ones it seems. Just came home after visiting Canada (going through LAX) and Paris (via Heathrow) with bamboo circulars in my carry on luggage. I thought they might be less likely to be taken off me and they weren't! I was on six flights in all, with Qantas, American Air, British Airways and Air France.
No one anywhere said a word to me, even the flight attendants in the cabins who saw me knitting.


----------



## Daniele1969 (Aug 12, 2011)

You know... I think it varies from airline to airline... You would think there would be a set of rules from..... The FCC? Whomever regulates airport security. Oh wait, that varies from airport to airport, too. 

Kinda makes you long for some organizational skills from SOMEBODY!!

I am so sorry you lost your Addi's!! That had to hurt and I sympathize with you!! I would be crying, too. 

Dani


----------



## Georgiesmom (May 15, 2012)

courier770 said:


> I don't believe that items are confiscated or banned for the purpose of airport employees obtaining those items. If they have been discarded by security, and they choose to dig through the trash for items that's a different story.
> 
> Mailing items home to yourself sounds like a good idea however mailboxes have long been removed from public access areas of airports for security reasons (too easy to put an explosive device in one).
> 
> ...


I can almost guarantee if it had been you who was subjected to a strip search you'd be calling the lovely security "ladies" worst names than nazies...or does this not bother someone who lives the 3rd Rock from the sun?


----------



## mumpud (Oct 9, 2012)

It has been a while since I've flown. I haven't had a problem with carry-on needles as I've always used bamboo and made sure there was knitting on them at the time. Perhaps times have changed more than I'm aware of.


----------



## knittingdragon (Jun 15, 2012)

I would be contacting their head office and letting them know you are not happy. Whether you were with US Air or United - what difference did it make if you wanted to mail your supplies back to yourself. I know of airlines that have held stuff for passengers to collect on their way back without any problems. I would be letting the airline's head office know that you have literally lost money because now you have to go out and replace those supplies they so blantantly threw away. Ask nicely if they are prepared to compensate you. If they say No, then tell them nicely your next phonecall will be to the newspaper. I've done that a few times and you'll be surprised how quickly they will move to stop bad publicity.


----------



## MawMaw12 (Apr 30, 2012)

ABC in just the last week or two had a section on about personnel stealing things from passengers. Thanks to the trace you can do on a lot of the electronic items, many of the things were traced to the people's homes. One nice man blamed it on his wife when the police showed up for the item. She did not work at the airport. He did. A tape was produced to show him taking the ipad. They all lost their jobs so yes people do risk their jobs to steal.


----------



## karenwhipple (Sep 6, 2012)

Hi,I flew from Montreal to Paris and back via air Tranit .I had my knitting needles in my carry on and everything was fine. My daughter lives in France and she flies back home every year with her knitting in her carry on and never had a problem. Too bad the rules are not consistant .If so we would know what to do.


----------



## Sheshe (Aug 13, 2011)

I fly to and from Europe and through Paris 5-6 times a year. The only time I had my needles even questioned was right after 9/11 but I was still able to fly with them. It's not the airline, but the security personnel. I would have asked to see a supervisor (that is the route I took, with success).


----------



## Mz Molly (May 31, 2012)

Shirley, go look at yesterday's Knitting Paradise, or the day before. There were tons of ideas on how to take knitting/crocheting kneedles with you. Tons!


----------



## IncognitoDar (Feb 27, 2012)

nlbknitter said:


> I once had one of those miniature utility tools confiscated at security at some airport. My fault as I forgot to pack it away. I decided to replace it by going on eBay. Oh my, the thousands that were available on eBay!!!
> 
> You better believe your needles were not discarded!


I know a LYS that sells scissors that have been confiscated on planes. I think they're only a buck or 2. Maybe there's an outlet that does the same thing with needles??


----------



## Mz Molly (May 31, 2012)

:mrgreen: I can't stand it. :XD: Every time I see your signature "Give blood ... tease a ferret" I go crazy :mrgreen: 

I write animal stories and I interview the animals. Yep, sit there and talk to them. I interviewed two ferrets a year ago. Talk about MAJOR fun.


----------



## mangosalsa (Nov 10, 2011)

I don't know why this is still an "issue". Wouldn't it be easier to take a book and read on the flight? It has been previously stated that the rules change with the level of
threat, which changes from hour to hour it seems, so why put yourself in this position by bringing anything to knit to begin with? 
My last flight was literally my last flight. The plane was less than half full....hadn't seen that in decades....and I decided that from now on I will drive, take a bus or train
when I travel and plan my travels accordingly.
I know not everyone can do that but it is something to consider in this era of total disrespect for the traveling
public and complete abandonment of common sense. 
On the other hand, regardless of the abuses heaped on the traveling public, I feel that those who fly are safer because of the rules in place. Go figure.
But this is all a matter of individual choice.

Write to your congressman or woman. Tell them what has been written here. Ask how they would like their mother "strip searched", flood them with mail...this is an election year. Politicians seem to pay more attention to what the voting public has to say in election years.


----------



## Mz Molly (May 31, 2012)

The first time I would be strip searched would be the last time I took knitting/crocheting needles.

Folks, understand what vacation is. Go enjoy the stuff and the people you go with. Leave the knitting at home.


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

I don't understand why they wouldn't let you mail them to yourself.. that makes no sense... what makes more sense to me is if someone wanted your needles and decided to tell you that they are not allowed on the plane... did they know the value of those items... I know what my scissors cost me and that added with the needles.. it all adds up... don't stop with this... contact the airline. collect yourself so you make perfect sense and put it all down in writting.. then send a notorized letter to the airline... with a itemized list of what everything cost.. if you were allowed for most of your trip they were negligent in not letting you at least get you items safely home..


----------



## Chezl (Mar 12, 2012)

MawMaw12 said:


> ABC in just the last week or two had a section on about personnel stealing things from passengers. Thanks to the trace you can do on a lot of the electronic items, many of the things were traced to the people's homes. One nice man blamed it on his wife when the police showed up for the item. She did not work at the airport. He did. A tape was produced to show him taking the ipad. They all lost their jobs so yes people do risk their jobs to steal.


I already commented on that report if you would read previous posts. You also got it wrong, only one man didn't return the ipad and only he got fired. All the other employees returned he items.


----------



## Mystikerin (Jul 19, 2011)

I have flown and most of the time had no problem. However I never take my favorites because it appears that "policies" depend on each security official. I had a pair of yarn snippers, that I had for years and that had traveled with me for ever. Well eventually somebody thought they were a security risk. Really? :shock:


----------



## pachoulie (Feb 17, 2011)

Bring a copy of the tsa tues with you,I do a
nd show them that they are allowed,never had a problem!


----------



## Chezl (Mar 12, 2012)

judihaven said:


> :mrgreen: I can't stand it. :XD: Every time I see your signature "Give blood ... tease a ferret" I go crazy :mrgreen:
> 
> I write animal stories and I interview the animals. Yep, sit there and talk to them. I interviewed two ferrets a year ago. Talk about MAJOR fun.


What a great job you must have. Must be so entertaining. I didn't know anyone had even seen my signature. It amused me when I first saw it on a stamp pad.


----------



## Junelouise (Apr 29, 2011)

MawMaw12 said:


> ABC in just the last week or two had a section on about personnel stealing things from passengers. Thanks to the trace you can do on a lot of the electronic items, many of the things were traced to the people's homes. One nice man blamed it on his wife when the police showed up for the item. She did not work at the airport. He did. A tape was produced to show him taking the ipad. They all lost their jobs so yes people do risk their jobs to steal.


We had a theft ring at the Toronto International Airport broken up a few years ago..they were taking cameras, video recorders, anything of value out of the luggage during inspections. I sure hope they stopped that for good as that is the airport we take to fly out of. Lots of people here are now going to Buffalo to fly as it is much cheaper..way too many taxes here in Canada.

June


----------



## I. Heart Knitting (Feb 18, 2011)

grandmere101 said:


> Oh I am so sorry for your sad experience which is why I'm leaving my Harmony at home and taking bamboo. Just in case.


I always leave my Harmony behind and take only cheap bamboo. One I carry on and one I put in luggage. Check out eknittingneedles.com. Not the greatest needles, but certainly painless enough to lose if confiscated. And don't forget something to hold the live stitches.......


----------



## Chezl (Mar 12, 2012)

knittingdragon said:


> I would be contacting their head office and letting them know you are not happy. Whether you were with US Air or United - what difference did it make if you wanted to mail your supplies back to yourself. I know of airlines that have held stuff for passengers to collect on their way back without any problems. I would be letting the airline's head office know that you have literally lost money because now you have to go out and replace those supplies they so blantantly threw away. Ask nicely if they are prepared to compensate you. If they say No, then tell them nicely your next phonecall will be to the newspaper. I've done that a few times and you'll be surprised how quickly they will move to stop bad publicity.


I would love to know which airlines would let you collect items from them on the way back. Never once in all my years of flying have I ever heard of that. I watch all the Airport shows and people are always trying to leave things behind for collection on the way back but they are never allowed to. My mum who has dementia, even asked the same thing at security when stopped with her medical scissors but wasn't allowed to either. Just watched a show the other night when a lady wanted to leave her sleeping bag in the airlines back room because she didn't have enough money to pay for extra luggage and the airline staff said that they couldn't do that. It was Tiger Airlines.


----------



## gsbyrge (Jul 12, 2011)

Just like "voter fraud" - the real perps slip through the nets, and the honest folk bear the brunt of silly rules like this


----------



## Catma4 (May 5, 2012)

I have flown many times in the US with my knitting needles and no one has asked about them. So sorry this happened to you - I would be sick about it too! 

The problem with airport security these days is that there is a real inconsistency in who allows what; sometimes to one's benefit and sometimes not. One time I had my aerosol asthma medication take from me. I was furious as I never know when I might need it and had to go through all kinds of craziness getting a new one that my medical insurance would pay for when I got to my destination. Another time flying back from the Netherlands I had forgotten about a small pair of scissors in my bag. The very nice security person "scolded" me a bit but let me put them back in my bag and get on the plane. 

I understand the need for security these days, but frequently things have been taken way too far!!!


----------



## Catmom2 (Jan 30, 2012)

I'm so glad that I don't fly, but I only own bamboo needles, except for some old ones passed down from family members. I prefer the bamboo to the metal, especially in winter. And I hate champagne.


----------



## 1artist (May 24, 2011)

that seems very bizarre, I fly all the time with metal #1 6" double points in my carry on bag and have never had any trouble. as for flight crews determining what can go in a carry on, the TSA's can't possibly keep track of all such requests per crew. So someone decided they wanted the item in question. So sad. d


----------



## headlemk (Feb 16, 2011)

pachoulie said:


> Bring a copy of the tsa tues with you,I do a
> nd show them that they are allowed,never had a problem!


Sure carry the TSA rules with you, BUT remember they only applies in AMERICAN airports. Other countries have their own rules.


----------



## elliferg (Oct 1, 2012)

How many flight crews take away random things vs the "security" screeners?


----------



## babyjanis (Oct 9, 2012)

I recently flew in the US. I looked up knitting needles on TSA and it said they were O.K. I took bamboo needles and had no problem. (Really, could they be any worse than pencils). I plan to travel outside the US next year. Has anyone had problems with bamboo when flying internationally?


----------



## pachoulie (Feb 17, 2011)

If its an American airlines the tsa rules do apply in any country


----------



## Oma42 (May 10, 2012)

Ok, I think we need to distinguish between flight crews and screeners/ security workers. Flight crews are the people on the plane: pilots/flight attendants. It is up to the screeners to make decisions concerning items that are not allowed in carry-on luggage. If you board a flight with an item that is not allowed which somehow escaped the attention of security then the crew is authorized to take the item away. And they all have to observe TSA rules.


----------



## qod (Oct 15, 2011)

I'm so sorry. That's very unfair.


----------



## qod (Oct 15, 2011)

I'm so sorry. That's very unfair.


----------



## pachoulie (Feb 17, 2011)

babyjanis said:


> I recently flew in the US. I looked up knitting needles on TSA and it said they were O.K. I took bamboo needles and had no problem. (Really, could they be any worse than pencils). I plan to travel outside the US next year. Has anyone had problems with bamboo when flying internationally?


Never,or metal


----------



## Mystikerin (Jul 19, 2011)

tayana said:


> I'm sorry,but I don't understand why so many of you insist on knitting on the plane.Knitting needles migtt be considered dangerous.Seats are too close and narrow,and I am sure that people next to me don,t like me waving my needles in front of their noses.


I would never take straight needles, but rather take circulars. Straight needles certainly would be a hassle and a danger.


----------



## honeydewhaven (Mar 24, 2011)

Chezl said:


> MawMaw12 said:
> 
> 
> > ABC in just the last week or two had a section on about personnel stealing things from passengers. Thanks to the trace you can do on a lot of the electronic items, many of the things were traced to the people's homes. One nice man blamed it on his wife when the police showed up for the item. She did not work at the airport. He did. A tape was produced to show him taking the ipad. They all lost their jobs so yes people do risk their jobs to steal.
> ...


That same story also stated that 381 TSA employees have been fired in the last decade for stealing.

Read this link...one TSA employee stole over $800,000 in cash and merchandise from travelers...he's in prison for 3 years.

http://abcnews.go.com/Blotter/senator-calls-tsa-theft-fixes-abc-news-report/story?id=17397688#.UHQ9na6D9wE


----------



## happytoez (May 24, 2011)

so sad, we flew American air. and I knitted the whole 8 hrs. over and back in the plane and this was in coach. The only problem was in Chas. DeGualle coming home I lost a wheel in the escalator, bummer. And there was this little girl that wanted to ask a million questions. No Problems from the Airlines .


----------



## SHER HARLING (Nov 20, 2011)

courier770 said:


> The final say so on any item carried onto an aircraft is up to the flight crew. I've said this many times. No matter what the airport, the security they use or the airline involved it is ALWAYS up to the flight crew regarding carry on items.
> 
> Always assume that what what you have may be prohibited and only carry items you can afford to lose - everything else should go into checked luggage.


It is not true that the flight crew has the final say. Security is conducted in accordance with USA TSA standards throughout the world, with individual countries deciding if they need further restrictions. Individual airlines may also impose more restrictions, but most follow TSA guidelines. Although flight crews may think they are omnipotent, they must follow standards set by TSA, who think they are God 😊


----------



## crjc (Jun 17, 2011)

courier770 said:


> The final say so on any item carried onto an aircraft is up to the flight crew. I've said this many times. No matter what the airport, the security they use or the airline involved it is ALWAYS up to the flight crew regarding carry on items.
> 
> Always assume that what what you have may be prohibited and only carry items you can afford to lose - everything else should go into checked luggage.


Also check with your TSA and print out a copy and walk with it to show the checkers. I walked with bamboo knitting needles and a pair of scissors (small pair) and I had no problem. It seems that if you are travelling through out Europe they are more stringent than if you are travelling in N.A. But as Courier says, to avoid any disappointment or losses, pack it in your check in baggage.


----------



## LydiaKay (Apr 15, 2012)

I understand security, but why are metal knitting needles forbidden but pens okay. I could do a lot of damage with a metal ink pen.

Another part that frustrates me is the inconsistency with which these rules are enforced. I rarely fly and it is always domestic flights, but I've never had issues with knitting needles.

Going to Hawaii in January and plan on taking socks on bamboo needles. Don't know which airline we will be flying but I do know it won't be my favorite, Southwest.


----------



## crjc (Jun 17, 2011)

honeydewhaven said:


> Chezl said:
> 
> 
> > MawMaw12 said:
> ...


Pity. He should have been jailed for more than that. When the security confiscates people's stuff under the guise of "security" They do not throw them away, they keep them for themselves. Furthermore, I do not believe in this rule now that you cannot put a lock your suitcases. They can go into your suitcase and search it without you even knowing and leave their card saying that your suitcase was searched. I believe they have too much liberty with your belongings. You can search my bags in front of me. I hate the thought of people browsing through my personal belongings. But this is the world we live in now. No freedom. No privacy. Nothing sacred anymore. We have to live with it.


----------



## Violowl (Mar 4, 2012)

Courier...I've read too many of your responses...you're close minded and always have to have the last word. You just post to argue...good luck with a sour life.


----------



## nlbknitter (Aug 3, 2012)

Silberdistel said:


> Ok, I think we need to distinguish between flight crews and screeners/ security workers. Flight crews are the people on the plane: pilots/flight attendants. It is up to the screeners to make decisions concerning items that are not allowed in carry-on luggage. If you board a flight with an item that is not allowed which somehow escaped the attention of security then the crew is authorized to take the item away. And they all have to observe TSA rules.


If it's the flight crew taking it away, they should be able to give it back to you when you deplane, right? The potential threat is over, especially with something as mundane as knitting needles. If they refused to return them, then they stole them. Pure and simple.

As for the TSA, the people in their employ have been given a LOT of power. Some will abuse that power. The TSA has its rules and then they say that individual agents can override those rules! The opportunity for abuse is rife.

And for those of you who say "just leave your knitting at home" or "you're going on vacation" I say NOT. It is my prerogative to want to knit or not and I'm most certainly not always flying to go on vacation. As a matter of fact I can't remember the last time I flew to go on vacation!


----------



## Pat FP (Nov 30, 2011)

Please don't blame the airline. It is security and some times I get a security person here that is on a power struggle. I do take only my wood needles onboard as I do not want any trouble. As a foremer flight attendant she was trying to smooth a situatin broght on by security. It is not the airline but the country that allows the items.


----------



## knittykitty (Mar 22, 2011)

I believe you have a legit gripe to United. Or, who ever dumped your needles. That is absolutely terrible customer service. Head straight for the international customer service office. And let them have it big time. Do a little research about how much all that you lost costs to replace and have documents ready to prove it. They at least owe you something for your loss. And you may get some voucher for free flights in the process. But, I wouldn't back down! Check with US Air. I have flown with them and taken needles with me. Do you have an attorney friend, who might do a letter for you? You Go Girl!


----------



## Mystikerin (Jul 19, 2011)

mumpud said:


> It has been a while since I've flown. I haven't had a problem with carry-on needles as I've always used bamboo and made sure there was knitting on them at the time. Perhaps times have changed more than I'm aware of.


My "plan B" as some of you called it is for a new work in process (yes with knitting/crocheting etc) attached to it and not a project that I would really miss with needles that I have loved since childhood. As we all have found out regulations unfortunately are subject to interpretation by the security nazis, barney fifes or keystone cops, TSA agents. Yes we all know they have a job to do, but couldn't it by done with dignity. I certainly do not plan on knitting or crocheting anybody to death. I hate to fly and just need my therapy to keep calm in my cramped seed with my peanuts/pretzels (unless they're gone too now due to budget measures).


----------



## KaitlanBlackrose (Jun 11, 2012)

Boy think I will be getting a cheap set of bamboo's for when I fly...Though you might want to keep a large mailing envelope in your carry on so that you can mail it if you need to. I think the post office will weight it all and put the postage on for you and you can take the envelope with you.

So sorry to hear that happened to you.


----------



## Isabel (Mar 15, 2011)

All these comments underscore my theory that it doesn't matter what the airline's official position is or how many million travelers have taken the same routes with no trouble. Any individual security person can be ignorant, overcautious, or ego-driven, or any combination thereof. These folks have the last word. The last I knew, the regulations told you that also. I'm a patient person, but if I lost all those nice supplies, I'd raise so much heck that it's likely I'd be barred from that airport for life. They could offer a CASE of champagne and I'd refuse it.


----------



## Georgiesmom (May 15, 2012)

Did ya' know there's s a store in Scottsboro, Alabama "Unclaimed Baggage"? It's awesome. Like walking into a 1st class department store. You never know what treasures you'll find there...expensive jewelry..designer clothes..IPads & numerous other electronics..children's clothes...horse saddles...TV's...shoes...fur coats....water skis....you name it, they've got it. Saw a ruby ring for sale for $15,000 . Purses..suitcases...& I never knew there were so many women's black sweaters in the world! 
When luggage or anything else is lost in transit it's sent to Scottsboro..suitcases are opened & contents gone through..clothes are all appropriatly cleaned then put on the showroom floor for sale. Have seen women's "Designer" clothes made in the Middle & Far East "Islam" style (very modest but beautiful fashions). You've got to see it all for yourself to appreciate what what a treasure trove of goodies await you in Scottsboro. Try it....you'll like it...I guarantee!


----------



## Georgiesmom (May 15, 2012)

Mystikerin said:


> mumpud said:
> 
> 
> > It has been a while since I've flown. I haven't had a problem with carry-on needles as I've always used bamboo and made sure there was knitting on them at the time. Perhaps times have changed more than I'm aware of.
> ...


I understand the peanuts are long gone now because some people have allergies.


----------



## Izziebear (Dec 31, 2011)

I have a question. With all the rules and regulations, the confiscation of "dangerous" objects, do you feel safer when you fly, or do you just feel degraded/exasperated/nervous/(fill in your own adjective)?


----------



## Mystikerin (Jul 19, 2011)

Georgiesmom said:


> Mystikerin said:
> 
> 
> > mumpud said:
> ...


 :lol: I should have known ...


----------



## Georgiesmom (May 15, 2012)

Georgiesmom said:


> Did ya' know there's s a store in Scottsboro, Alabama "Unclaimed Baggage"? It's awesome. Like walking into a 1st class department store. You never know what treasures you'll find there...expensive jewelry..designer clothes..IPads & numerous other electronics..children's clothes...horse saddles...TV's...shoes...fur coats....water skis....you name it, they've got it. Saw a ruby ring for sale for $15,000 . Purses..suitcases...& I never knew there were so many women's black sweaters in the world!
> When luggage or anything else is lost in transit it's sent to Scottsboro..suitcases are opened & contents gone through..clothes are all appropriatly cleaned then put on the showroom floor for sale. Have seen women's "Designer" clothes made in the Middle & Far East "Islam" style (very modest but beautiful fashions). You've got to see it all for yourself to appreciate what what a treasure trove of goodies await you in Scottsboro. Try it....you'll like it...I guarantee!


P.S. I was wondering if confiscated "dangerous" items such as knitting needles, scissors, etc. are shipped to Scottsboro? Will ask the next time I'm in the store...not that they'd give me a concrete, honest answer, but it's worth asking.


----------



## Georgiesmom (May 15, 2012)

Mystikerin said:


> Georgiesmom said:
> 
> 
> > Mystikerin said:
> ...


Pretzels are the airline's snack choice now.


----------



## Fitzcarolyn (Jan 29, 2012)

I flew to Poland earlier this year on family business and contacted the airline who said that I could use them on the international part of the flights but not on the internal ones within Poland. Needless to say I left everything at home. I also contacted our airline when we flew to Lanzarote in the summer and received a negative reply, but I did pack my knitting in the checked in luggage and made do with a book for the flights
Carolyn


----------



## Isabel (Mar 15, 2011)

Georgiesmom said:


> Did ya' know there's s a store in Scottsboro, Alabama "Unclaimed Baggage"? It's awesome. Like walking into a 1st class department store. You never know what treasures you'll find there...expensive jewelry..designer clothes..IPads & numerous other electronics..children's clothes...horse saddles...TV's...shoes...fur coats....water skis....you name it, they've got it. Saw a ruby ring for sale for $15,000 . Purses..suitcases...& I never knew there were so many women's black sweaters in the world!
> When luggage or anything else is lost in transit it's sent to Scottsboro..suitcases are opened & contents gone through..clothes are all appropriatly cleaned then put on the showroom floor for sale. Have seen women's "Designer" clothes made in the Middle & Far East "Islam" style (very modest but beautiful fashions). You've got to see it all for yourself to appreciate what what a treasure trove of goodies await you in Scottsboro. Try it....you'll like it...I guarantee!


Oh, yes! Love that place. I still wish I'd bought a Navajo ceremonial drum I saw there once. And I've obtained clothing for a needy friend at very little cost. You wonder how in the world, or why, some of this stuff gets left behind.


----------



## Georgiesmom (May 15, 2012)

Isabel said:


> Georgiesmom said:
> 
> 
> > Did ya' know there's s a store in Scottsboro, Alabama "Unclaimed Baggage"? It's awesome. Like walking into a 1st class department store. You never know what treasures you'll find there...expensive jewelry..designer clothes..IPads & numerous other electronics..children's clothes...horse saddles...TV's...shoes...fur coats....water skis....you name it, they've got it. Saw a ruby ring for sale for $15,000 . Purses..suitcases...& I never knew there were so many women's black sweaters in the world!
> ...


I've been told some people "lose" things like expensive jewelry so they can turn in the loss to their insurance company & collect the $'s. There's nothing new under the sun, is there! Where do people come up with all these schemes?


----------



## Bea 465 (Mar 27, 2011)

courier770 said:


> Why would you assume that people would risk their jobs to steal? Have you looked at the unemployment figures lately?
> 
> That's pretty insulting.


Courier, how many times has it been reported on the news or undercover reporting shows about airport workers opening luggage and taking valuables out? Several years ago a group of people were arrested working out of LAX for this very reason. It makes me think they aren't that worried about their jobs. I seriously doubt flight attendants would do that, because they would get fired. Also, didn't I read somewhere that all the stuff confiscated from airline passengers goes to a warehouse and is sold? Or was that just lost or unclaimed luggage?


----------



## HoneyOink (May 29, 2011)

I have also flown all through Europe with all my needles and have none of them confiscated. Maybe also writing to the airline...I betcha the inspector wanted them. So so sorry...


----------



## mzmom1 (Mar 4, 2011)

SueLD said:


> I think this is terrible! You know some one took your needles home. Airport workers are getting a lot of our 'stuff' like this.


They have also (allegedly, ;-) ;-) ) been watching the xray machine for expensive electronic items in luggage, then making a hand search and stealing them. i think it was Sean Hannity who described on his radio show how this happened to him.


----------



## Momma Osa (May 1, 2011)

So sorry. I pack everything in my luggage. I will not risk taking things onboard even if the airline's guidelines say it's ok. Sad we can't enjoy the flight while knitting.


Momma Osa


----------



## joanneknits (Nov 10, 2011)

What a terrible experience!! I flew out of Charles DeGaulle in 2011. A young man with security questioned my knitting needles----but an experienced security person told him that knitting needles were not a risk. I am so sorry to hear about your catastrophe---2 bottles of champagne hardly make up for your loss. Joanne


----------



## ruthkk (Jan 25, 2011)

How sad--sorry for your loss. Bamboo needles might be o.k. but not all security personnel know the rules. I've tried calling the airline, the airport and TSA and have gotten contradictory info.
Remember when you couldn't take embroidery because of the sharp needles?


----------



## mhammett (Oct 5, 2012)

No, they took my crochet hook. I would say bring a knitting magazine and read about knitting and put your needles
in your checked luggage. Better safe than sorry. Marcia


----------



## dagmargrubaugh (May 10, 2011)

Chezl said:


> courier770 said:
> 
> 
> > Why would you assume that people would risk their jobs to steal? Have you looked at the unemployment figures lately?
> ...


.
'nuff said. I saw the report as well.


----------



## nlbknitter (Aug 3, 2012)

Izziebear said:


> I have a question. With all the rules and regulations, the confiscation of "dangerous" objects, do you feel safer when you fly, or do you just feel degraded/exasperated/nervous/(fill in your own adjective)?


No, I really don't feel any safer. I just feel put upon and annoyed. It's a government intrusion into my life that I resent and I'm a progressive liberal!


----------



## dagmargrubaugh (May 10, 2011)

babyjanis said:


> I recently flew in the US. I looked up knitting needles on TSA and it said they were O.K. I took bamboo needles and had no problem. (Really, could they be any worse than pencils). I plan to travel outside the US next year. Has anyone had problems with bamboo when flying internationally?


Nope. I took dps (bamboo) working on socks on the way to Frankfurt.


----------



## dagmargrubaugh (May 10, 2011)

Mystikerin said:


> tayana said:
> 
> 
> > I'm sorry,but I don't understand why so many of you insist on knitting on the plane.Knitting needles migtt be considered dangerous.Seats are too close and narrow,and I am sure that people next to me don,t like me waving my needles in front of their noses.
> ...


Unless they thought you might strangle someone with the cords on circulars


----------



## jan29wood (Oct 9, 2012)

Hi, sorry to hear about loosing your needles. I just flew Air Can. to Toronto last Wed. but before going through security I asked about knitting needles and knitting during the flight. She said NO Problem and there wasn't. I went through security like a breeze but they took away my brand new unopened see through bottle of water. I neglected to ask about the water, thought if they let me knit why not allow my new bottle of water. I was able to knit my way to Toronto and back with no problem. They weren't plastic or bamboo. Figure that!
I guess every company has their own set of flight rules. They are there to keep us safe. Every day we learn something new.
Take care, Jan.


----------



## amyjosh09 (Aug 10, 2012)

I have flown many times in the United States. The last time I flown to Minnesota, I put my knitting needles, crochet hooks, and yarn inside of my check in luggage. If I would have placed them inside of my carry on bag, the TSA would have taken them away from me. It is not the same anymore when you travel by plane. Traveling inside of the United States is more strict compared to twenty years ago.


----------



## BernieI (Oct 1, 2012)

I fly frequently for work and take my knitting with me to keep me occupied in the hotel, I simply don't bring scissors, and use bamboo or wooden needles, straight or circular with no problems, that includes Charles du Gaulle. So try wood, and no scissors.


----------



## anjaa (Sep 19, 2012)

I was checking in to fly out of oz when i realised i had forgotten to put my lovely peacock embroidery scissors in my suitcase - for the cost of an extra luggage item they provided one of those large stripey zippered bags and my little scissors came along. MAybe next time ask if there is such an option for you too


----------



## ginger c (Apr 8, 2012)

Sad,Sad,Sad, so sorry :-( :-( :thumbdown: :thumbdown:


----------



## mzmom1 (Mar 4, 2011)

The last time I flew to FL on Southwest, I knitted all the way, making little boy socks on Harmony circs. I was sitting in the front row and caught the attention of the flight attendants, who were fascinated with my self-patterning yarn and WIP. All the time they were strapped in, takeoff and landing, they were watching and enjoying my sock knitting. I thought for a while I might have to give a knitting lesson before we landed!


----------



## courier770 (Jan 29, 2011)

Georgiesmom, since I work in the airline industry I understand the need for security. Those women were simply doing their jobs and there's no need to call people names. If they DIDN'T do their jobs and something slipped through and people were killed an injured you'd better believe it would hit the fan.

The money was counted for a reason and it was done in front of the individual for a reason. Since the item they were searching contained currency they are required to count it in front of the passenger. Police officers who search wallets for drugs or other contraband are required to do the same.


My mother had a radical mastectomy in 1967 then lost a portion of one lung in the 70's..she had staples in that lung that set off the metal detectors in airports. My father had open heart surgery in 1970 and had wires in his sternum, so he also set of those metal detectors. Many times in their travels to Europe and other parts of the world they were required to go to a side room and disrobe.

My mother was never ashamed of her body or what happened to it in her battles against cancer. She and my father didn't mind this minor inconvenience as they understood it was for safety reasons. 

There's never any reason to be rude or insulting. If you don't like where I have listed my location, why don't you just say so?

Have a nice evening.


----------



## BobnDejasMom (Jun 2, 2011)

So sorry for you.
My suggestion is if you are not allowed to take your needles...before you let them confiscate them say, "Just a minute when I damage them so no one else can use them either." I sometimes think things are confiscated, then someone at the airlines or airport takes them home.
My husband did this years ago with a small pocket knife and the security guard looked like my husband had just caught the guard stealing.


----------



## courier770 (Jan 29, 2011)

Why would you even try to get on an airplane with a pocket knife? I don't understand the logic in that.

I love to knit but I know that there are times when I can't do it, so I make alternate plans.

Security is not allowed to make up the rules as they go, in case someone comes along with something they or some other employee might like to have.

You do have the option of placing these items into your checked luggage and suffering through the flight by reading, doing crossword puzzles, chatting with your seat mate, balancing your check book or simply snoozing.


----------



## BobnDejasMom (Jun 2, 2011)

Back when the pocket knife incident happened everyone was carrying them. It was very small, and way under the size you were allowed to carry at the time. That was back when you could carry knitting needles, scissors and all kinds of things.
If the rules are so strict now they should be the same with every airline.


----------



## MrsBearstalker (Aug 11, 2011)

You bet they are! I'd have broken them before letting them be sent "down the chute" and I'd have put dirt into the packages of spread that they took.



SueLD said:


> I think this is terrible! You know some one took your needles home. Airport workers are getting a lot of our 'stuff' like this.


----------



## Chezl (Mar 12, 2012)

courier770 said:


> Why would you even try to get on an airplane with a pocket knife? I don't understand the logic in that.
> 
> I love to knit but I know that there are times when I can't do it, so I make alternate plans.
> 
> ...


I wasn't trying to get on a plane with a pocket knife, I was seeing my family off on a plane when my incident happened. I carry a pocket/utility knife in my handbag and I forgot to take it out. Security going into the airport pulled me up and I was able to put it back in my car. There was nothing wrong with my logic then and there isn't now.


----------



## k2p3-knit on (May 1, 2012)

It's hard to lose your favorite needles but everyone's security is so precious and "what if" makes it necessary.


----------



## courier770 (Jan 29, 2011)

I work in the airline industry so please let me enlighten you. Airport security is one thing, TSA, the agency that handles security at US airports, is another. Airlines DO not set policy at airports..HOWEVER flight crews always have the final say so on what is allowed on their aircraft and trust me it is THEIR aircraft.

International travelers (as the original poster was talking about) have to deal with the country they are flying out of, the security agency that handles the airports of that country AND flight crews of aircraft both entering and leaving that country, all which are subject to different regulations.

Additionally, threat levels rise and fall all the time, based on the intelligence information that is available(which the public may NOT always be privy to). If the threat level rises, then additional precautions may be taken.

What applies to a traveler taking a commuter flight from say Traverse City, MI to Detroit is going to differ from what applies to a traveler flying from Tel Aviv to Paris.

I lost family members on 9-11, people who weren't even in airplanes and because I work in the industry I take a hard line on security and safety. It's just a shame that people have forgotten so quickly how we lost thousands of innocent people a little over 11 years ago..the "weapons"..were cheap box cutters, smaller than pocketknives - the exposed blade on a box cutter is only about an inch long. For my family and thousands of others, it was tragic and horrific. We lost good people, beloved family members, (brothers, sisters, mothers, fathers, grandparents, children aunts, uncles, cousins and friends) because we allowed men on airplanes with .89 cent box cutters!


----------



## christine4321 (Jun 10, 2012)

materbona said:


> I lost the area for this thread but I lost probably $300 in addi circular lace needles, tiny Gingher's etc. I had flown and knitted throughout France....United was willing to let me mail it all to myself but when they found I was on us air, not United, down the chute it all went. The flight attendants gave me 2 free bottles of real champagne to tuck in my luggage but I was still crying over my sopplies......how about crochet? Is that allowed at all?


What you really need to do is review the US air policy. The reason I am saying this is because I posted a policy on Ravelry for someone who was told that only plastic needles were ok. I can't remember which country had the Policy in place but It stated that knitting needles were allowed on flights. There was no specified restriction at all. If it turns out that knitting needles were not on their banned list of items you may be able to be compensated.


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

There ought to be a better safeguarding protection system in place for private property not allowed on airline flights (confiscated). One is forced to surrender it under duress and often in a very stressful situation when calm, clear thought is gone. One should be allowed to reclaim it at a later time. It should not automatically become part of a 'hoard' for others to raid. How awful!! This is still the US with right to property ownership and due process!


----------



## babyjanis (Oct 9, 2012)

I had only carry on luggage when I flew to Boston. While in Maine, I bought some yarn and needles and since I only had carry on, I was concerned. 
Personally, as long as you are staying in your own space, I don't see why knitting would be a problem to anyone sitting next to you. Why not knit instead of reading or playing video game?


----------



## Rozelle12 (May 3, 2012)

Your increase in your premium will be more than your loss. If you do this- investigate thoroughly. Rozelle12


----------



## tayana (Mar 13, 2012)

Ditto!


----------



## happycrafter (Sep 19, 2012)

While we all know and will always remember 911 I'm in the UK and we watched the reports day and night as all the US did. what happened that day is on my mind every time I take a flight, people are always complaining about security levels mostly about the length of time it takes, personally it would'nt bother me if we were told we had to arrive 8 or more hours before departure, its the only way to safeguard us all, we too here have had our share of terrorism both in the air and on land. I for one would go along with whatever it takes to keep us safe, I think the problem is exceptions


----------



## happycrafter (Sep 19, 2012)

if all airlines stuck to the same rules we would all know what we were doing, if knitting is not aloud on one plane it should'nt be aloud on any, there should not be any but if's. if it not aloud, thats it, I would'nt personally consider me knittiing to be a threat but there again I dont deal with agressive people in a confined space.


----------



## courier770 (Jan 29, 2011)

This is directly from the TSA website, basically this is telling you you may NOT be allowed to carry knitting needles onto a flight, under certain conditions and that TSA can deem the item unsafe for carry on:

In general, you may place your knitting needles and needlepoint tools in carry-on or checked baggage.

Circular thread cutters or any other cutter or needlepoint tools that contain blades must be placed in checked baggage. You are permitted to keep scissors smaller than 4 inches in your carry-on baggage.

Even if an item is generally permitted, it may be subject to additional screening or not allowed through the checkpoint if it triggers an alarm during the screening process, appears to have been tampered with, or poses other security concerns. The final decision rests with TSA on whether to allow any items on the plane.

To suggest the security "hold" items for claim at a later time or compensate travelers for items not allowed on flights is not practical.

WHO is going to be responsible for the items? WHO is going to inventory the items? WHO is going to pay for this service (employees to preform these tasks, facility to hold the items)? READ carefully and you will see that TSA has warned you in advance that items that are generally allowed CAN be refused from carry on.

All of t his has nothing to do with passengers around you and their comfort, it has to do with safety.

Will "uniform" policy be applied across the board? Not likely. Just drive from one state to another an you'll find different laws on road travel. Airlines do NOT set regulations but flight crews most certainly have say so on what is allowed onto their aircraft.


----------



## Hotpot (Oct 2, 2012)

I am so sorry to hear you lost all your stuff. European airports are very strict about what is allowed through although I sometimes think common sense just goes out of the window. My friend flew from London to America with bamboo needles, she was knitting socks and no-one stopped her but I am inclined to err on the side of caution and put everything in my suitcase.


----------



## dagmargrubaugh (May 10, 2011)

Originally I was interested in the discussion. Now however it seems to have turned into a slugfes. I think I'll leave this subject alone. Hope every one has a blessed day,


----------



## headlemk (Feb 16, 2011)

I hope courier770 cools down soon. She's getting hotter by the page. People are allowed to post their experiences, express disappointment and offer suggestions in this post. Even though you work in the airline industry doesn't give you the final word on it. 

I had 1" scissors confiscated (they were so dull they wouldn't even cut the thread in the mending kit, but they were "cute"), so the 4" rule doesn't always apply...and some screeners to "like" what you have and "could" deny your traveling with it for just that reason. No person is perfect and in all too many cases the TSA screeners have shown themselves to be most imperfect in their judgments.


----------



## ChocolatePom (Feb 25, 2011)

I feel the need to share with all of you... A few years ago while Mom was still alive, I had just been to a special sale where I purchased several odd pieces for my then work. I made jewelry and these were purchased on the way to the airport. I had each piece in a small plastic ziplock to protect them. Mom was only able to wear real gold and no less than 14kt. The purchase was added to my purse as they were expensive. I was not about to add it to my luggage. And my briefcase (my carry on) was pretty full with my laptop and scanner. I never dreamed that this would be a problem. Security (TSA) took apart my cane and I had followed all the procedures for removing my laptop and scanner from the briefcase and camera from its case . Still I was taken aside due to the baggies in my purse. Very clearly they were not contraband. I held my breath when they said I was waiting on a supervisor to see if I could continue on my flight. When they suggested that I put my small bag of tools and the gold pieces in my checked on luggage I produced the receipt from my wallet and asked if they would do that with so much money at stake. After admitting that no they would have it in purse too... I got to go on. On the flight back, Mom wore her gift and I made a point of stopping by security were she showed it off to that supervisor. Beleve it or not... I got an appology. And the usual explaination. ( I should mention that my small tool bag, that I hadn't thought about has assorted jewelers pliers, a loop, wire and a few other things ) I felt very lucky that nothing was taken from me. But, on another flight... in my checked in luggage... I managed to loose ? 6 special shot glasses bought as gifts for friends which were stuck into the toes of my shoes with packing to protect them. Along with my afore mentioned scanner packed between layers of clothes.


----------



## jojulia (Oct 11, 2011)

My experience has been good but I carried one set of needles, not a large lot...usually the airlines lets you post your items to home but did they not let you? Maybe a new HS law is in the knitting about needles...yikes....no traveling needles? Life is not life without our needles!


----------



## Izziebear (Dec 31, 2011)

Here is my two cents worth, no doubt I will be castigated by those on high who believe they have the only answer.

TSA, flight crew, etc. are just people. Most are fine, some are not. I have usually been treated respectfully. I have had my luggage searched in my presence. I have been wanded, but not strip searched.

Here comes the but...I'm sure we all remember these incidents.

"Just days after an elderly cancer victim was forced to submit to a cruel and pointless TSA search, including removal of an adult diaper, a Nigerian immigrant somehow managed stroll through TSA security checks and board a flight from New York to LA -- with a stolen, expired boarding pass and an out-of-date student ID as his sole identification! He was detained and questioned, only to be released to do it again 5 days later!"

It is the few bad or lazy apples who give a bad name to the rest of the personnel. Do I believe that things are taken for personal gain? Yes, sometimes. I do believe that some agents are over zealous. Do I enjoy flying? I haven't for a long time. I think we have given up a lot of freedom, because we have limited recourse when we are abused.

OK. I'm ready, shoot your arrows.


----------



## courier770 (Jan 29, 2011)

Yes there are bad apples...but they are everywhere and in every industry/profession and when you think about it..even the clergy is not immune to having it's share of bad apples.

You don't see anyone casting dispersions on the entire profession of ministry because of those who have used it for less than "heavenly" purposes do you? So why is it OK to accuse everyone in the air travel industry as being a "would be" thief?

I'm not upset or angry (quite frankly I'm rather sick of a certain person constantly saying that) only trying to enlighten people that there are valid reasons for why knitting needles (or other sharp objects) may not be allowed.

What does upset me is that it seems to be "lost" on so many on why we now have very stringent security measures.

My family has been in aviation for a very long time, my late mother was a pilot. Flying used to be reserved for the elite or those serving in wartime. We began to view air travel in a different light after WWII. 

Although air travel is and has been one of the safest methods of travel, it has also become the victim of those who have used it for terrorist activities. We, they flying public have too. That doesn't mean that the terrorists have won..it just means we have to be vigilant about safety. 

Just today I read where yet another flight crew had to take action against an unruly passenger. While our intentions may be to do nothing more than sit for a few hours and knit as we fly, we don't know that the person in the next seat, across the aisle, or behind us has in mind.


----------



## ydixon (Apr 22, 2011)

Maybe if you contact the airport and offer to pay postage to get them mailed to your home address maybe they will. You could tell the airport manager you would like them back and they are probably at some unclaimed freight or lost freight office. For security they didn't want them on the plane but you have every right to get them back, at least in my opinion. I feel your pain and I hope you can get them back


----------



## courier770 (Jan 29, 2011)

Are you really serious? Do you think the upper management of Charles De Gaulle airport has the time or resources to track down items of passengers? 

Seriously! Arrivals, departures, food service, maintenance, house cleaning, security, arranging and overseeing not just passengers but very ill passengers and yes transporting the remains of those who have passed away, been killed in Afghanistan or Iraq and the thousands of others tasks for one of the worlds largest airports is a 24/7 nightmare.

Read ALL of the literature on air travel, what is allowed, what is not allowed and what may not be allowed from time to time.

It took me just seconds to find the TSA disclaimer about knitting needles. International travelers MUST educate themselves about every leg of their journey, the agencies that will oversee safety during that journey and the disclaimers that apply.


----------



## BobnDejasMom (Jun 2, 2011)

Is this an open forum for ideas and comments? 
No. I must have the last word.


----------



## courier770 (Jan 29, 2011)

Having unrealistic expectations when you err in judgement is a fast track to looking foolish.

Yes expecting the "manager" of an international airport to oversee returning confiscated items is so much more rational than taking the time to do a little research. 

I'm responsible for my actions, my judgements. When I make poor decisions, I have two choices: learn from them or blame someone else. It's generally wiser to learn from mistakes. Thus preventing further poor choices.

The internet is a wonderful tool to gather information that will guide you in making wise choices..why not use it?

When someone points out that a poor choice was made, why say they are "getting the last word"? 

If you don't want to hear information from someone who works in the industry, then keep blaming someone else for bad decisions. The end result is going to be the same..a poor choice resulted in a loss, when it didn't have to happen to begin with.


----------



## BobnDejasMom (Jun 2, 2011)

I wasn't talking to you.


----------



## Chezl (Mar 12, 2012)

courier770 said:


> Yes there are bad apples...but they are everywhere and in every industry/profession and when you think about it..even the clergy is not immune to having it's share of bad apples.
> 
> You don't see anyone casting dispersions on the entire profession of ministry because of those who have used it for less than "heavenly" purposes do you? So why is it OK to accuse everyone in the air travel industry as being a "would be" thief?
> 
> ...


We are not accusing everyone in the aviation dept of being a thief or being dishonest. You said that accusing anyone of theft in the aviation department was an insult but we proved to you that some are thieves. That is a fact.


----------



## deshka (Apr 6, 2011)

So sorry, that really stinks. About made me sick to my stomach when I read that. I think some security checkers make up rules as they go too.


----------



## mavisb (Apr 18, 2011)

We flew from UK to Malta and we were made to take our shoes off to put them through the x-ray machine in the UK. I asked why this was, I didn't mind taking my shoes off as we were given socks to cover our feet while we walked through the sensors. I was told that things could be hidden in the shoes. I hadn't thought of that.


----------



## happycrafter (Sep 19, 2012)

Hi Mavisb,every-one has to remove shoes in UK airports they are looking for drugs, we have to go through that leaving the country even on domestic flights, giving you socks to put on is a first though, I never been offered or seen any-one else either.
July this year I had to go through a full pat down after the sensor went off in Hearhrow I flew in on british plane (BA) from LA to connect with another BA plane to Manchester
bearing in mind I had already gone throw security in LA transfered straight to the plane by airport disability staff, and transfer the same at Heathrow.Our check in's open at least 3hrs before departure to allow for it. I didn't realize either that the cubicle your put in xrays you as well. I was stood in this cubicle before the security lady apeared, all the time I was listening to the man that put me there shouting at the top of his voice ( female alarm female alarm ) he kept on untill she came, very embaressing
but this is the price we all have to pay because of terrorists and drugs.


----------



## mavisb (Apr 18, 2011)

I thought it unique having to take shoes off because Australia hasn't done it so far, neither has Fiji. I don't mind taking my shoes off as long as it keeps everyone safe and sound. Formerly of Croydon, Surrey


----------



## Chezl (Mar 12, 2012)

mavisb said:


> I thought it unique having to take shoes off because Australia hasn't done it so far, neither has Fiji. I don't mind taking my shoes off as long as it keeps everyone safe and sound. Formerly of Croydon, Surrey


Actually my daughter and sister have been asked to remove their shoes and now do so automatically and we have observed other people doing the same but I have never been asked to remove my shoes nor have I volunteered to. This has been at Adelaide and Tullamarine (Melbourne) airports.


----------



## Chryssie (Jun 12, 2012)

I would have been so annoyed and told them that champagne is no substitute for knitting needles. Just what do they think you are going to do with them?


----------



## babyjanis (Oct 9, 2012)

We've been doing the shoe thing for a long time in the US. It's to check for shoe bombs.


----------



## CALaura (Apr 7, 2011)

Even the King of Spain had to remove his shoes when he flew out of SNA after being here for a sailing race. I just take extra socks for the process.


----------



## happycrafter (Sep 19, 2012)

I flew out of UK to Spain not long after 911 and wasn't aware that I was not aloud to have my manicure set in the cabin, it was in my bag as it always is, I was told I could 1,lose it, 2,reclaim my case and put it in there or 3, have it placed in left luggage untill I came back but there would be a charge, As it was a gift and I'd had it a long time I went for 3. The charge was £3.00 I was happy to pay that to get it back, even then I was given the choice of paying or leaving it there.
I don't know if this service is still available but its worth asking if something you can't take is important to you.


----------



## happycrafter (Sep 19, 2012)

Forgot to say this was Manchester airport UK


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

I know you won't like this but it truly could be used as a weapon and wouldn't you feel awful if some stewardess was killed with it. Hard to think of this but anything sharp and hard like this could actually kill. It isn't our fault, but we have to pay for what others might do. I wouldn't want to take anything on the plane that could be used as a weapon even if it was an inconvenience to me. Just imagine yourself on the flight where just a box cutter was used. It isn't our fault, but sadly it is a fact of life. I think even wooden needles could pierce through a heart or jugular vein. Sorry for being graphic. Even if an airline allows it do you want to be put into this danger or the responsibility of what you took on board being used to kill/injure someone. It's not a matter of bothering the person sitting next to you while knitting as someone suggested. It is a matter of life and death.

Soooooo sorry for you loss of all those knitting needles. It truly is a tragedy and I'm sure for many of us, a one time purchase as they are so expensive. Sad that things are the way they are. I hope you will be able to afford to replace them. It would be so much easier if the policy was the same across the board so one would know what to do ahead of time. :thumbdown: :thumbdown: :thumbdown: Wishing you new needles soon.


----------



## aliciawake (Jun 21, 2011)

some of this is ridiculous. they allow Cross pens and they can do more damage than a knitting needle...


----------

